# Remodel cupboard to bathroom vanity



## MrsOkee (Nov 16, 2010)

Here is my project piece:















The plan is to cut the entire left door section off so the end product is like this:








with the drawers being against a wall, so I don't even have to finish that side, just seal the edges. I also want to split the remaining door into french doors. The sink will mount above the doors.

Tomorrow I plan to make the BIG CUT. I am a novice, so if anyone sees glaring errors in my thinking, I'd appreciate the input. 

There is full support at the front that will remain. I will see what's at the back, and insert a support to the top if needed. Also I will support the bottom. After all my supports are verified/in place, I will cut the whole end off using a circular saw and hand saw as necessary. I suspect that after the top is cut I will have to dismantle some pieces as I go along.

At this point, I plan on keeping the pine top for the finished product. I have the original sealing products, so when all is said and done I want find out what kind of waterproof sealant I can put on the top at least that won't react with the existing products.

I may have to cut a bit off the right hand side of just the top. It extends about 1 1/2" past the main structure. It may be just that much too long, but I'll try it first without cutting that off, as that would involve some edge work that I'm not sure I can do.

I may use some chunks off of the cut off end to make wall plates along the back and left side. Depends on the fit of the sink. I also plan to hide some extra height needed with similar trim plates from original materials on the bottom front and right side.

If I just manage to get basically cut to length this weekend, I'll be happy. Too many other jobs to do as well; I just want to get this into my basement and out of the cold for now.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Good luck, MrsO,

Lets us know how it turns out.


----------



## MrsOkee (Nov 16, 2010)

*Productive day!*

Things went just awesome today. I ended up doing a bit of a tear down and ended up with this as the base frame:







I cut off the left side and changed the edging. Now I have this:







Next part of the project is to make the cutout for the sink and plumbing, then french the doors. Hopefully next weekend.

So far, so good. I'm very happy with the results so far.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

MrsOkee said:


> Things went just awesome today. I ended up doing a bit of a tear down and ended up with this as the base frame:
> View attachment 39440
> 
> I cut off the left side and changed the edging. Now I have this:
> ...


_I'm very happy with the results so far_

That is always a good result for a days fun.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That's a great project. Looks like you are well on your way!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done, keep up the good work.


----------



## MrsOkee (Nov 16, 2010)

*Project Update*

OK, so FINALLY I got the "vanity" installed. However, I still have to put the doors back on. I am going to start another thread about that, but for anyone that's interested here is how the installed version looks so far. I'm quite pleased. It's a HUGE improvement over what we had before.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi


That did turn out well . nice job.. 

===




MrsOkee said:


> OK, so FINALLY I got the "vanity" installed. However, I still have to put the doors back on. I am going to start another thread about that, but for anyone that's interested here is how the installed version looks so far. I'm quite pleased. It's a HUGE improvement over what we had before.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That's fabulous! Well done!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Excellent work Mrs.O.


----------



## MrsOkee (Nov 16, 2010)

* thanks*

Thanks all for the compliments. After a week I am still impressed every time I walk in the bathroom. Too cool.

Now for the doors. Does anyone have any ideas to help? Please see my thread here: making-french-doors


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I have been running that one in my head for a day, it's not going to be a easy fix 
I would make a new door frames and use the door wood you have for that..you have the face frame to hand the doors in place with the pocket hole hinges..

But I said how about using a door spring to hold the curtains up , the look of the old farm house to go with the pine cabinet and walls..

====== 



MrsOkee said:


> Thanks all for the compliments. After a week I am still impressed every time I walk in the bathroom. Too cool.
> 
> Now for the doors. Does anyone have any ideas to help? Please see my thread here: making-french-doors


----------



## MrsOkee (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks, Bob. Please see the other thread for my reponse to the door thing.


----------

